# Fabric Top Guitars - Applying



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

I have this Washburn guitar that's been a thorn in my side for years. Was a Nuno model that someone routed the top out and plugged with maple and added a TOM bridge to it... in the wrong spot... then painted purple. $10. Instead of routing it out I finished patching the back because it was left open. I have sealed, sanded, rimed and painted 2x and can still see the lines around the patches when spraying the paint. Instead of laying on the sealer really heavy and thick like I should have done in the beginning, I decided it's a perfect candidate for a fabric top.

I watched the 5-6 part series from Texas Toast Guitars, and looks pretty easy and results look great. Did a quick photoshop mock-up and picked a fabric.

Has anyone here tried a fabric top? and want to share their method and results?

Also, Simtec EZ Sanding Sealer... anywhere in Canada to get that in a small amount? Found a few old threads with suggestions but if those places did sell it they don't now apparently. Was debating if something like Solarez or ZPoxy would work.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Simtec is a thick sanding sealer, most of the ones I have seen are more like water. You can try to search for polyester based sanding sealer. But most of the ones in Canada are water based


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

I've looked at Solarez and Crystalac... I have a Hagstrom that use to have a Polyester finish and I wanted to refinish it back to how it was, but, tinting information even from the manufacturer was not very good. Decided to go with Gibson Cherry Nitro, now that Ontario has 2 companies making Nitro.

Still, Solarez brushable finish looks good in the YouTube vids and the UV aspect is pretty handy. I wanted to build a cure box with LEDs but the UV spectrum is pretty specific for curing. Finding LEDs to match is tricky because often a range... debated buying some of the lower and higher range and mix them. Where they overlap in spectrum should be the 'sweet spot'. But, that's a summer project. For now, I just need something clear, that will soak into the cloth a bit, and turn hard and brittle when dried/cured. Other question of course, a clear finish that's compatible.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

This has been on my list of "things to try" for a while now. I even bought a piece of fabric for it a couple years ago, but I haven't gotten any further as yet. I'm thinking just about anything should work as a sealer however.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

I'd like to see some "5yrs later" examples... I've seen guitars with glued paper patterns or foils where years later they break away from the wood and eventually the top gets banged into something and it all started breaking and flaking off. I think a lot of paisley top Fenders did that. 

Cloth though, with the texture, hopefully holds on better. 

My problem with this stuff is that I need a chart or something to remember what finishes work with what paints or sealers.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Maybe contact Frederick Guitars for tips:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CKE08TusYXB/


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Buy a Mars Hydro led light. You need full spectrum like being outside. If they can grow weed it can cure your resin


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

This is what I got from Solarez about the UV... I think the "_" is +/-

Oh, sorry. YES, for sure but make sure the LED light are 385nm._
_LED light have a very tight tolerance - usually 5nm
Unless you have high power LED lights , you’ve got to hit the nail on the head.e. 385nm
Fluorescent tanning lamps for incredibly well_
_And Mercury Vapor lamps do too, but they’re a little dangerous_

When I search, the LED bulbs usually have a range... 365-370nm, 380-385nm, 385-390nm, 395-405nm... etc.

Figured I'd get a 50/50 mix where they overlap, 380-385 and 385-390. Plus, I have seen a few vids where people build UV boxes to help age finishes and lighten up the colour. Multi-purpose box.

I could use the sun, but, workshop is in the cellar. So I'd basically have to apply a coat and walk it to the outside hoping no dust hits it, and repeat it numerous times. Plus I'd have to work during sunny dry days only. Making a box seems the easier/better option.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I see makers on youtube using a flashlight to cure UV resin. 


I have 300w grow light I never used. I had a bunch of succulents so I bought the light. But my new dog ruined all of them and I still have the light. Brand new 12x12 inches give or take. The Mars ECO 300 discontinued but sold for about 150 CDN... Make me an offer i can't refuse.


----------



## alwaysflat (Feb 14, 2016)

I was pondering a paisley top tele for a while. Just too busy so nothing ever happened. But you went and stirred it up for me again. A long read of various tests and results at TDPRI , a really good collection of feedback there. 
I was considering Fabricland as a source, 'til Cherry got canned from CBC and blew it up.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

alwaysflat said:


> I was considering Fabricland as a source, 'til Cherry got canned from CBC and blew it up.


What? I think I missed something... Someone blew up Fabricland? 

That Telecaster forum, seems to have good info, but a lot of a-holes as well. I posted there once about Zpoxy and thinning it with Isopropyl alcohol, had some long winded guy calling me an idiot for not knowing how to thin it out and isopropyl alcohol wasn't the way, and I was lazy for not reading the safety sheets etc... Finally called zpoxy and they said ya, isopropyl is what we use. Shut him up quick. 

I only ever posted there maybe 3x and was the same thing each time. Some guy who knows everything inferring that you're an idiot for not knowing until you prove them wrong. 

That site and Ultimate Guitar, I find are the two worst forums for dealing with people. 

UG is especially interesting because there are 3 guys in particular who are self proclaimed experts that respond to almost every post ever posted... They respond at noon, 2am, 8am, 7pm...they never sleep... Though if always on the forum, when exactly are they working on guitars? Hmm 🤔


----------

